# Regular Season Game 43: Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(23-19)/(25-17)*

When/Where:
*Friday, January 25, 10:00 p.m. ET*























































*Alston / Wells / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Blake / Roy / Webster / Aldridge / Przybilla*


*Preview

Before leaving the floor of Seattle's KeyArena, Tracy McGrady received word that the Portland Trail Blazers had suffered a setback to New Orleans on Wednesday night.

He didn't have any trouble figuring out what that meant for the Rockets.

"We know they lost," McGrady said. "But we got some more ground to make up."

He's finding his own game just in time to help make that push.

Nearly a week since returning from his left knee injury, McGrady has been battling to get his game back on track. He'll lead the Rockets into Friday night's action against the NBA's most surprising team -- the Portland Trail Blazers.

The Rockets' All-Star shooting guard made his most significant progress on Wednesday night. Despite dealing with pain in his aching left knee and not having his usual explosiveness, McGrady carried the Rockets in crunch time in a win over Seattle.

He swished 18 of his 28 points in the second half and helped the Rockets net their final eight points in a thrilling 109-107 win over Seattle.

Not bad for a guy who's been playing on one good leg.

"Tracy was able to bust through," Rockets coach Rick Adelman said. "He played through it. He was going to the basket. He played long, extended minutes which the doctor said he could do. It was just a matter of how he was moving. To get the win and have him break through, that was just huge for us."

McGrady hasn't showcased his usual burst during the past three games since his return from injury.

Not quite confident enough to cut on his sore left knee, the Rockets star has had a noticeable limp when playing and has had his usual lifts on drives or jump shots.

He said he was able to forget the pain in Wednesday's win.

"After playing a couple games on the knee, I felt like tonight, I was going to come out and be aggressive," McGrady said. "It really showed late in the last game I just got to play through it. Don't even think about it. I just came out there with that mentality."

McGrady has come off the bench in each of those games.

He said it's been an adjustment playing a reserve role, but not one that he doesn't like.

"Right now, I'm just playing basketball," McGrady said. "Whatever coach wants me to do. I'm just going to come out and help my team whether it's coming off the bench or starting. I don't know. I feel good coming off the bench right now."

McGrady's progress arrives just in time for the Rockets.

Despite their comeback win over Seattle and a three-game winning streak, the Rockets still have ground to make up in the Western Conference playoff race. Beyond the midway point in the season, they're two games behind Portland and 1 1/2 games behind Golden State for the final two playoff spots in the West.

Over the next games, the Rockets will be playing teams just ahead of them in the standings. They get Portland on Friday and Utah -- currently ninth in the West -- on Sunday.

McGrady is just happy that he's beginning to find his rhythm for the midseason push -- even if it means coming off the bench.

"I got to approach the game with a different mentality (coming off the bench)," McGrady said. "But when I'm in there, I'm just trying to win."


Blazers Update: The Blazers are still hanging around with the best of the West after wrapping up a season-long, seven-game road trip. With Wednesday's loss to New Orleans, Portland finished 3-4 during that road stretch. The Blazers have done plenty of damage from long range, ranking second in the NBA in three-point shooting at 39.9 percent.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

vbookie
Looking for other games? Visit the vBookie Homepage
If you are looking for games in the future but can't find them in your team forum, visit the vBookie Homepage to see if the event has been posted elsewhere.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Houston (+1) @ Portland 1/25/08*

yea i'll go all in. lets win...please


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think we've found our winning formula. We can win this game, and we will!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

It's all about matchups and we matchup well with Portland despite how well they have been playing.

Yao should dominate Pryz
Chuck is to physical for Aldridge
Battier should contain Webster
Bonzi vs. Roy should be good until Bonzi gets tired but then TMac comes in.
Rafer vs. Blake is a wash. Rafer's "D" should net Blake's "O".

Would be nice to keep this run going.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Battier should guard Roy, not Webster. I hope he does a good job.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I call win on this.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Battier will guard Roy there is no doubt about that.
Luckily Wells & TMAC match up really well (for us to Webster & Outlaw)

I want to see Wells get a few minutes at PF (say 8mins)
So Luther can stay in the rotation. I really dont think Luther will get more than 14mins in a game if everyone is fit.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Watching the game as we speak.

http://www.raptorsnation.net/

is your friend.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

We're playing crap. =/


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I want Bonzi to play a few minutes at PF like now.

Our PFs are just not giving us enough. (I know Scola has only been on for a minute or two)


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Hahaha people cheer on Aaron Brooks then people booed Bonzi then Bonzi waved at the crowd.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I'll take that 12-0 run.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Halftime. Trailing by 8, this is not good. The team needs to get themselves together.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

After several games of what looked like the best passing of his career, Yao's passing in this one is downright Curry-esque.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I come back and we're up 5. Cool.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I dont know why Bonzi doesnt get any minutes at PF. He is very capable of playing there.

It also opens the inside for Yao & it means that the PF has to mark Bonzi so the double team doesnt happen.


----------



## ryan123 (Feb 9, 2006)

wtf is with this ref


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

This is ****ing awesome. Our rookies rock.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That's game. We take it. Landry is awesome.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Good win Landry & Scola really stepped up in the 2nd half.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow Luis Scola and Carl Landry combined for 27 points and 20 rebounds. Very very nice. Im gaining for confidence in T-mac now with his great decision making and our rookies man.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

WOW what a great win...WOW way to step up Rookies man take that Refs!:yay::cheers:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah we won! Nice comeback. What did I tell you?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, our bench played more minutes than our starters, how often does that happen???

Unfortunately Utah won today and Golden State won yesterday, so we're gaining no ground on them... Portland better be careful, they're suddenly with our group of "fighting for the last playoff spots" team.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*What a huge win with 3 solid rookies dominated in the 4th.*


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Good win Rockets  Its been statistically shown the first home game from a long road trip (7 games in 12 days for Portland) is the hardest and that stat proved it tonight. You guys spanked us.

Go Blazers! I personally hope Portland makes the playoffs but I've been saying all year that it probably won't happen this year with such a powerhouse western conference.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LA Lakers(Bynum is out for awhile)
Denver
Golden State
Portland
Utah
Houston

Are competeting for 4 spots. We need that 6th spot. (I think thats the best we could hope of doing).

NOTE: Major injuries would bring the other teams into this group. (ie Nash Nowitzki Paul Duncan etc)


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Rookies lookin good. That Landry guy is making me really wonder what he can be...


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

hroz said:


> LA Lakers(Bynum is out for awhile)
> Denver
> Golden State
> Portland
> ...


5th is attainable. That's the Lakers, with 27 wins, right? We're, what, 3 games behind?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I think we're good for 5th.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Either Denver Utah or Portland must come 4th by winning their division.

Then the Hornets Suns Mavs & Spurs will also be above us. Leaving us at 6th.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(212, 0, 38) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">HOUSTON ROCKETS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=976">Shane Battier</a>, SF</td><td>35</td><td>3-9</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2834">Chuck Hayes</a>, PF</td><td>7</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1722">Yao Ming</a>, C</td><td>28</td><td>2-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>7-8</td><td>3</td><td>7</td><td>10</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2763">Luther Head</a>, SG</td><td>17</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=11">Rafer Alston</a>, PG</td><td>20</td><td>3-8</td><td>1-3</td><td>2-2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=532">Tracy McGrady</a>, SG</td><td>36</td><td>5-14</td><td>2-6</td><td>3-3</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>15</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1781">Luis Scola</a>, PF</td><td>32</td><td>4-10</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td>4</td><td>8</td><td>12</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3217">Carl Landry</a>, PF</td><td>23</td><td>5-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-3</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>8</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3192">Aaron Brooks</a>, PG</td><td>28</td><td>2-7</td><td>0-3</td><td>4-4</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=901">Bonzi Wells</a>, SF</td><td>13</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=588">Dikembe Mutombo</a>, C</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3018">Steve Novak</a>, PF</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>30-74</strong></td><td><strong>5-18</strong></td><td><strong>24-29</strong></td><td><strong>16</strong></td><td><strong>32</strong></td><td><strong>48</strong></td><td><strong>18</strong></td><td><strong>10</strong></td><td><strong>1</strong></td><td><strong>20</strong></td><td><strong>22</strong></td><td><strong>89</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>40.5%</strong></td><td><strong>27.8%</strong></td><td><strong>82.8%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 22 (21)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(0, 0, 0) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">PORTLAND TRAIL BLAZERS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2795">Martell Webster</a>, SF</td><td>18</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2983">LaMarcus Aldridge</a>, PF</td><td>30</td><td>5-14</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-5</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>14</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=682">Joel Przybilla</a>, C</td><td>23</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3027">Brandon Roy</a>, SG</td><td>37</td><td>9-17</td><td>2-3</td><td>3-6</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>23</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1994">Steve Blake</a>, PG</td><td>27</td><td>1-6</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2754">Channing Frye</a>, PF</td><td>20</td><td>2-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>5-6</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2768">Jarrett Jack</a>, SG</td><td>21</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2015">Travis Outlaw</a>, SF</td><td>19</td><td>3-8</td><td>2-2</td><td>5-6</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3025">Sergio Rodriguez</a>, PG</td><td>11</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=454">Raef LaFrentz</a>, C</td><td>4</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2009">James Jones</a>, PF</td><td>30</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-3</td><td>2-2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3208">Taurean Green</a>, PG</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>25-70</strong></td><td><strong>5-12</strong></td><td><strong>24-32</strong></td><td><strong>10</strong></td><td><strong>20</strong></td><td><strong>30</strong></td><td><strong>14</strong></td><td><strong>13</strong></td><td><strong>3</strong></td><td><strong>16</strong></td><td><strong>24</strong></td><td><strong>79</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>35.7%</strong></td><td><strong>41.7%</strong></td><td><strong>75.0%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 17 (20)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr></tbody></table><p></p><strong>Flagrant Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Technical Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Officials:</strong> Derek Richardson , Greg Willard , Brian Forte <br><strong>Attendance:</strong> 20,576<br><strong>Time of Game:</strong> 02:13<br><p></p></div>


----------

